# Almost 2 week old rat teeth overgrown?



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

My little Gilon seems to be having a hard time feeding on the syringe now, he doesn't want to suckle on it anymore. Which his health could be in danger if he doesn't eat. His bottom teeth look longer than his top. Is this normal? Are baby ratties teeth supposed to grow fast like that? I'll try to get pictures when he stops wiggling so much (lol)


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

The bottom teeth are always longer than the top.

Perhaps you could put the formula in a very low shallow thing, like a soda bottle lid?

Where's his mom? Did she die?


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

smesyna said:


> The bottom teeth are always longer than the top.Perhaps you could put the formula in a very low shallow thing, like a soda bottle lid?Where's his mom? Did she die?


 I never noticed till now! I had posted another topic about nursing orphans , the mother was "accidently" fed so I saved him and his sister. She didn't make it through unfortunately  So I'm keeping him. I guess he just didn't seem that hungry I over reacted!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> I never noticed till now! I had posted another topic about nursing orphans , the mother was "accidently" fed so I saved him and his sister. She didn't make it through unfortunately  So I'm keeping him. I guess he just didn't seem that hungry I over reacted!


As long as his teeth are even, that is all that matters. If the teeth were crooked and growing in different directions you would have a malocclusion. I have NO clue how you could even attempt to trim a baby this young??


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright then that makes me feel much better. They definitely aren't growing in different directions thank goodness, so I won't have to worry about trimming. (scary thought!)


----------

